
“Another World” Code Review (2011) - StylifyYourBlog
http://fabiensanglard.net/anotherWorld_code_review/
======
ekianjo
I'm sorry but the game was not "ported" to the Amiga. This is completely
wrong. It was made and designed on the Amiga by Eric Chahi himself. The PC
version is a port. I know because I got the Amiga version right when it was
out back in the days and it was the first one, plus I watched numerous
documentaries showing Chahi working on his Amiga when making the game.

So if you want to look at the original source code (or at least understand how
it may have worked) it would be wiser to decompile the Amiga binaries.

~~~
noonespecial
Since the game itself runs inside a custom designed virtual machine, are not
all versions "ports"?

The amazing thing is that he targeted multiple platforms right from the get-go
in a particularly elegant way _and_ didn't let that turn into a multi-year
yak-shaving "game platform" exercise.

~~~
ekianjo
How can you be sure this was the original design if you do not check the Amiga
sources ? As far as I know he did not develop all the other ports by himself -
and I distinctly remember that the Megadrive and SNES ports took a LONG time
to appear.

------
neckro23
When I first saw Another World, the animation was so incredible (for the time)
that I figured it was one of those newfangled CD-ROM games. Then I bought a
copy and was shocked that the whole thing fit on a single 1.2MB floppy -- most
graphics-heavy games (like Wing Commander) shipped on several floppies before
CD-ROM became prevalent.

I always wondered about the tiny executable, too. I think I just figured that
it was a stub that loaded an overlay from the big data file. Guess I was
wrong!

~~~
agumonkey
On the other hand, as a kid I was amazed by Sylpheed (megacd version) and
always thought that it was 3d/vector graphics when in fact most of the visuals
were pre-rendered videos (leveraging CD-ROM capacity obviously).

------
jarcane
This is one of my all time favorite games, and it tickles me to my core that
1) the programming is apparently as brilliant as the visual storytelling, and
2) I had an idea like this some time ago and now I'm wondering if I shouldn't
dust it off ...

------
douche
I wonder what Fabien is up to lately. I'm really looking forward to the
Wolfenstein 3D engine book he was in the middle of writing.

------
ppalmer
Here is a great talk given by Éric Chahi at GDC 2011 --- Postmortem of Another
World

[http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1014630/Classic-Game-
Postmortem...](http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1014630/Classic-Game-Postmortem-
OUT-OF)

------
Eleutheria
Another World is a classic. Thanks Éric Chahi for the great times.

~~~
ionwake
The best

